# small loft internal layout



## tinyloft (Jun 13, 2017)

Hello, I'm building a small loft for 4-6 birds with the attached internal layout. I haven't decided yet where to place doors, windows and other external details. The loft will be standing on sandy ground. Please let me know what you think, any advise or suggestion is appreciated!


----------



## deroid (May 30, 2017)

Be able to get to the pigeons if need be. Maybe have a side open completely up. 
I built a coop and 3 months later my second is almost done.


----------

